# Pictures of dali's elephants.... (From the linkin park)



## Ferret (Sep 19, 2004)

Can anyone show me where I can find (salvador) Dali's elephants from the Linkin Park video "Somewhere I belong"?

I've gogled but it doesn't turn up, so I've turned here.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 19, 2004)

something like this (found on google): http://www.sanford-artedventures.com/study/images/dali_elephant_l.gif

 or maybe even something like this:
http://www.allposters.com/IMAGES/ESC/6810001.jpg


----------



## Ferret (Sep 19, 2004)

I were infact referrin' t' the very grey beasts in the video! I be able to get at the drawings like I can at a piece o' eight!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 19, 2004)

So you want a copy of the video?  I can't help you there.  Check MTV.com.  

 Not having seen the video I don't know what you're talking about.  I DO know that somewhere Dali's spinning in his grave if his art has been co-opted by hacks like Linkin Park.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 19, 2004)

I nay be wishing for the video, I be wishing a picture. I may be a Pirate but I'm nay a _pirate_.

It be a lie ye speak when you say they be hacks, By Davy Jones Beard I say they do th' old spanish sea dog fair.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 22, 2004)

What I wanted was a picture of the CGI elephants-on-stilts from the video "Somewhere I belong", I know they are a trade mark of Dali's and I'm studying him at school.


----------

